# I've Hatched!!



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

Look......I am no longer an egg - I have hatched!!



I am soo pleased as it was getting claustrophobic in there :001_tongue:

All joking apart I am thrilled to be a member of this forum (first one I have ever lasted more than 5 minutes on ) and I am loving chatting with people from all over the world. It's a wonderful way to share our passion for budgies and I am so glad I joined. :001_smile:

Thank you to everyone who maintains this wonderful place :urock:


----------



## Greyjoy (Apr 28, 2016)

Congrats on the hatching!!!!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha, congratulations Julie! arty: All things considered, it didn't take you a whole lot of time to hatch, about 20 days since registering? 
That's about as long as a real budgie egg takes to hatch in some cases, depending on when the hen starts full incubation. 

We're glad to have you on the community and here's to the many milestones yet to come! :2thumbs: :tb:


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

Greyjoy said:


> Congrats on the hatching!!!!


Thank you Kristina! 



aluz said:


> Haha, congratulations Julie! arty: All things considered, it didn't take you a whole lot of time to hatch, about 20 days since registering?
> That's about as long as a real budgie egg takes to hatch in some cases, depending on when the hen starts full incubation.
> 
> We're glad to have you on the community and here's to the may milestones yet to come! :2thumbs: :tb:


Thank You Aluz 

Ooer - I hadn't thought of it in terms of a 'real' budgie  That's quite a comparison!

Thank you so much :001_smile:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Birdbaby (Jun 11, 2016)

So cool!!! Yay!!!! And I love the comparison to a real budgie. It made me giggle


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

Thank you Therm 
I really didn't expect any responses to my post - just a bit of fun really :biggrin1: but it does prove the point about what a caring community I am a member of arty2:



Birdbaby said:


> So cool!!! Yay!!!! And I love the comparison to a real budgie. It made me giggle


Made me giggle  too!


----------



## jaytee (Mar 12, 2015)

petites said:


> Look......I am no longer an egg - I have hatched!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hear hear! Well said Julie, and well done for hatching! :clap:


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks Jan....come and join me soon - it's great out here! :laughing:


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Yay, Congrats to our newly hatched English budgie JULIE!:clap:arty2:arty3::eng:
Looking forward to many more nice posts from you and thanks again for Ollie's awesome biker attire!


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks Nick. I'm quite embarrassed by all the attention :blush: 

But it all proves what I said about the lovely people here.....:001_smile::wave::woot:

Oh, and any time any of your flock fancy some new clothes........:biggrin1:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Congratulations on hatching, Julie ! I'm so glad you love this forum, and it's sure great having you!


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*

Congratulations on hatching today, Julie!​*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Happy Hatchday, Julie!  

It's wonderful fun having you along, too  arty:


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

Is this where I do my tearful speech and thank everyone without whom I could not have achieved this accolade?! :laughing:
Seriously (only for a moment!) I do want to thank everyone for the :congrats: and the superb :welcome: I have received. :tb:


----------

